# hay maker



## eric j (Feb 7, 2013)

saw at tsc today the hay maker spray. its a slow release nitrogen to spray after you take a cutting of hay off. what I would like to know if for one has anybody used this before? and has anybody had any luck with it?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I do not know about anyone else but I would limit my fertilizer buys from TSC for the garden. For a hay field you probably would be needing about 40 gallons to the acre. That is about 400 lbs of fertilizer or 100 lbs of nitrogen.

That is about all I can say, with no more information.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's made by Organic Labs and here's what I could find. They've used a small amount of it here. It's concentrate and is mixed with water, can't remember how much water, and is suppose to 2-2.5 acres. It's 18-3-4 slow release and is suppose to be applied after the first cutting. There's more info on the label than I could find online. There's a jug of it up in the shop, I'll try take a photo of the label.

From Google:
What is Hay Maker?
• It's is a foliar fertilizer containing slow release nitrogen formulated to increase forage 
production of pastures and increase hay yield and protein content.
Where can I purchase Hay Maker?
• Hay Maker is currently available ONLY thru Tractor Supply stores.
How long should I wait prior to watering?
• 24 hours
How long should I wait prior to allowing my animals to graze?
• You should wait at least 24 hours prior to allowing your animals to graze. Hay Maker 
will not harm your animals. The 24 hour period is to allow the product to be absorbed 
by the leaf for product efficiency.
How is Hay Maker available?
• Hay Maker is sold in 2½ gallon concentrate containers.


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

I used some last year. I don't think it is worth the trouble. I will stick with granular. Just my $.02


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In this world you will get exactly what you pay for.....and sometimes you won't get that.

Regards, Mike


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried some last year and don't think it did much at all. But can't say for sure.


----------

